# Yes this is beyond mobile... 12v to 1.5???



## CCinPA (Aug 24, 2019)

I currently have a 1.5 device that is powered by solar/12v batteries with a buck-converter in between. 

The problem is that the 1.5 draw continues through the night and drains the batteries. 

I need a solution to halt the connection between the 12v batteries and 1.5v device.

Photo-sensor? 
Timer?

Help?


----------



## ca90ss (Jul 2, 2005)

https://www.amazon.com/Electronics-Salon-Voltage-Disconnect-Protect-Prolong/dp/B018TW0KN2/ref=asc_df_B018TW0KN2/?tag=bingshoppinga-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid={creative}&hvpos={adposition}&hvnetw=o&hvrand={random}&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=e&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl={devicemodel}&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=&hvtargid=pla-4583795260403211&psc=1


----------



## CCinPA (Aug 24, 2019)

Interesting device... Thank you!


----------

